# Lingerie gathering dust.



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

Im never buying Lingerie ever again.

Over the years couples buy Lingerie for all sorts of reasons some are tacky valentines day etc but what im talking about is the Lingerie that's actually picked out and sized by my Wife and is made obvious that its what she would like Via a Shopping folder on our synced browsers this way we both know what we like or would like to have.

*Now im talking about the kind that's functional not a special night one time wear kind of lingerie.*

So like a fool i hit that Paypal button and get it for her.

It arrives and her eyes light up and its received well and i get a fashion show but that's it they always stay buried in the drawer never seeing the light of day or night light 

In 18 years ive only ever seen her wear anything remotely like this was twice...every other day its _"Bridget Jones' Diary" FYI ive never seen the movie but i get the connection 
_ She's a lucky woman that even after kids she hasn't really gained any weight..maybe a little maybe 1 size up and 2 sizes in a bra.

So no more i say.

Whats the deal Lady's ??


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you ask for it?

Do you do things to trigger desire in your wife?

I have also found -- which I don't understand -- is that new lingerie gets worn a few times, then consigned to the back of the closet.

But I've found a solution for that: go buy more.

New seems to always get at least a wear or two.


----------



## Juice (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry man. Well at least you got to see her in it. 
I'm in the same boat. My wife wore lingerie once for me 12 years ago. On our wedding night 10 years ago she went and bought some for the occasion and it is still in same bag. This Xmas I took it upon myself to try againand buy some and I don't even know where it is now. Lol. All I can do is laugh and hope someday she'll wear it. 

Btw. My wife is very attractive and is still self conscious. I remind her daily how good she looks. We both are touchy Feely all the time. But when it comes to our bedroom there's a lot of things we need to work on.

like the above poster said. Have you requested it lately or do you hope sometime she'll read your mind and put it on for you. 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Perhaps she is waiting for a special occasion and nothing has been special enough?

Much like women get diamond earrings that sit in the drawer or inexpensive bottle of wine that sits in the basement. 

Miss Scarlett has a ton of lingerie. I used to manage a VS and have been collecting for years. I just cleaned out some the other day and had 8 pair of stockings, 6 corsets, 3 garter belts and so forth.

Do you know why Miss Scarlett doesn't wear her lingerie? Because with H attitude about sex it makes her feel too much like Mrs Roper from Threes Company.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's how I solved the problem, by being sneaky. I love my wife in thongs, but she didn't wear them often. So I simply took ALL of her panties from her drawers other than thongs and hid them away. Then she had no choice but to wear thongs!

So MisterGadget, you can do the same thing. Hide all your wife's underwear except the lingerie. When she complains she has nothing to wear, tell her yes you do - you have barely used lingerie in your closet right there!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Theseus said:


> Here's how I solved the problem, by being sneaky. I love my wife in thongs, but she didn't wear them often. So I simply took ALL of her panties from her drawers other than thongs and hid them away. Then she had no choice but to wear thongs!
> 
> So MisterGadget, you can do the same thing. Hide all your wife's underwear except the lingerie. When she complains she has nothing to wear, tell her yes you do - you have barely used lingerie in your closet right there!


That's brilliant! 

OP, just make sure you do it at a time when you know that whatever she is wearing on the outside will be sufficiently obscuring what's she's wearing on the inside.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

MisterGadget said:


> Im never buying Lingerie ever again.
> 
> Over the years couples buy Lingerie for all sorts of reasons some are tacky valentines day etc but what im talking about is the Lingerie that's actually picked out and sized by my Wife and is made obvious that its what she would like Via a Shopping folder on our synced browsers this way we both know what we like or would like to have.
> 
> ...


Mg, 

BTDT. One night in a fit of childish rage I took all the naughty stuff from the back of the closet and told her I was burning it all in the fire pit as it was essentially useless and only made me more resentful seeing it. I didn't do it it actually, but I did make a HUGE fire that night because i was passive aggressive like that. 

The next day we had a talk, she of course felt I was ridiculous, but she also told me how sensitive she was about her body and how I never told her she was beautiful anymore. I assumed that buying the stuff pretty much clued her in to how I felt, but apparently saying it means so much more. 

So I did. A lot. And then we picked out new Lingerie together talking about what I liked and what she liked and why. It made a huge difference to her. I gave back the 'burned' stuff to and now it's all in rotation. Not every time, but a lot more than ever before. 

I say you sit down and tell her how sexy she looks in those outfits, and how much she turns you on in general. Hold her hands and look into her eyes as you tell her (trick I leaned here on TAM).

Btw we took a day trip to the city to Agent Provacatuer, they apparently don't make things in her bust size, but we had a blast and a great dinner finding that out.

Make her feel sexy. Seduce her all over again. It will reap huge rewards. 

It changed a lot for me, and hopefully will change a lot for you. You have nothing to lose. 

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Voltaire2013 said:


> Mg,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Swoon!


----------



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

:rofl:
There is some great ones here you lot made me laugh.

Ill definitely try the throw out old clothes (BURN EM) trick and see what happens...

And maybe slowly throwing out some old ones and gradually replacing em with new ones might work too... Getting rid of the Auld (old) reliable's.

Food for thought.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I am not following your predicament at all. When she comes into the room wearing crap for clothes, just demand she go upstairs and put on something sexy. 

You cant do this every day, but a couple times a week is not asking too much.

If she protests, tell her it is really important to you and he refusing WILL adversely affect the marriage.


One thing I did, is make my wife get rid of all of her granny panties and bras. I let her get nice feeling ones from Victoria secret to replace them, but at least at the start, I had veto power over her buying any new granny panties!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon all
After being shy for many years, my wife finally realized that I really was very attracted to her. These days she has a large collection of lingerie and I get to be surprised every time I get home.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Have yo uasked her to wear them? Told her you can't wait to see her in them? Plan a night of sexy time for it?

Be direct.

I love the frilly stuff but it's really not practical. My ex ...even if I wore the most amazing/expensive lingerie, it always came off in two seconds; he never appreciated it I guess the way I did. So I tend to by it for me, not for anyone else. LOL. 

Ain't nothing like the feeling of knowing you are walking around in some seriously sexy panties.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife wears hers, and would more often if I put it out for her to indicate that I'd like her to wear something specific (I do, but could more often). Mostly we've set aside some comfortable (and warm - gotta keep her warm!) but sexy lounging outfits she can wear anytime at home - no baggy/ugly sweats or t-shirts in our house!


----------



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

Lila said:


> OP, do you want her to wear the lingerie because you like to see her in pretty nightwear or does wearing the lingerie mean sex?:scratchhead:


NEITHER.

Im tired of buying Practical Lingerie that never gets worn.
Not because it leads to sex...which it doesn't anyway.


----------



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Have yo uasked her to wear them? Told her you can't wait to see her in them? Plan a night of sexy time for it?
> 
> Be direct.
> 
> ...



Ive asked her to wear them but its always excuses "Tomorrow"/ "I will i will" /"I havent had a shower".


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a drawer of lingerie that hardly gets worn b/c it just doesn't fit quite right. Hubby & I have spent hours trying to find things that will fit but since I am naturally very busty things just don't fit nice and I just don't feel good in them. Not feeling good in them = not feeling sexy. So I don't put them on very often. 

BUT, the practical lingerie is great! I finally found something that hubby really likes, fits nice and I feel great in = I wear it almost all the time now!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

joke got deleted, so this comment does not apply anymore.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tell her you want to see her in it. Tell her, don't ask her.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

murphy5 said:


> some guys really enjoy wearing their wives lingerie. Just sayin
> 
> :rofl:


Well guess you could go that route


"Honey I would love to see you in this again" said the husband to the wife

"Tomorrow Hun, I'm too tired tonight" said the wife to the husband

"Look either you put this on or I will!" Says the husband


----------



## SCDP Joan (Apr 7, 2014)

Go prepare a nice bubble bath, candles, music. While she's in the tub, lay out what you want her to wear on the bed 
Pop your head back in the bathroom and tell her you've laid out her sleepwear for her and see how it goes.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm tired of buying it for H who could care less about it. Last week I put it all in a bag with toys for the garbage.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

jasmine9 said:


> I'm tired of buying it for H who could care less about it. Last week I put it all in a bag with toys for the garbage.


That blows my mind more so than a woman who doesn't wear it any longer in a long term relationship. Mine doesn't wear it any longer but it doesn't phase me any more either. It would definitely phase me tremendously if she did wear it, which is why she probably doesn't lol. 
I do agree with a couple of others who said lingerie=sex, as this would be the case with me, if I see it on her, it means sex. But I realize that people change over time, kind of becoming complacent, which is understandable. Its not high on my priority list for her to wear lingerie, I just want the end result and I'm happy. I wouldn't mind at all though if she did, at least once in a while.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> "Honey I would love to see you in this again" said the husband to the wife
> 
> "Tomorrow Hun, I'm too tired tonight" said the wife to the husband
> 
> "Look either you put this on or I will!" Says the husband


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Lila said:


> Have you asked your wife why she doesn't want to wear her lingerie to bed? It could be that she's like me and finds it uncomfortable.
> .


I too learned that the hard way. Bought stuff from online stores, and it either did not fit, or was uncomfortable, or cheaply made.

The solution was fairly simple though, I brought her to victorias secret and fredricks of Hollywood, lubed up the credit card, and turned her loose. But I maintained veto power over the stuff she wanted to buy. If it was erring on the "oh its comfortable" side but looked like something my granny would wear, a simple "no, try this one instead" seemed to work well

there are always compromises. she likes the type of panties that are lacy in the front, but silky up higher and in the back. So long as they are not too high...I approve lustily.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
you don't need to go to the lingerie shop for sexy things. A long t-shirt or men's button down shirt and nothing else can do quite nicely

There is also something worn in polynesia - a pareo- basically a length of thin cloth that can be wrapped in lots of different ways from very modest - to very...um...not-modest. Add a shell necklace and you have an instant Polynesian fantasy.

Look in your clothes closet. Leather jackets. Jewelry. Boots, hats, belts, scarves. Get creative.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Here's how I solved the problem, by being sneaky. I love my wife in thongs, but she didn't wear them often. So I simply took ALL of her panties from her drawers other than thongs and hid them away. Then she had no choice but to wear thongs!
> 
> So MisterGadget, you can do the same thing. Hide all your wife's underwear except the lingerie. When she complains she has nothing to wear, tell her yes you do - you have barely used lingerie in your closet right there!


:rofl:

This is cute.

Would light my face right up!:smthumbup:


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> you don't need to go to the lingerie shop for sexy things. A long t-shirt or men's button down shirt and nothing else can do quite nicely
> 
> There is also something worn in polynesia - a pareo- basically a length of thin cloth that can be wrapped in lots of different ways from very modest - to very...um...not-modest. Add a shell necklace and you have an instant Polynesian fantasy.
> ...


hahaha, I like this, lingerie for those married a long time. Works for me also.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

same boat ish... bought my wife lingerie ( I think just under $100 for the set) and it has remained in the box. One time about 3 years ago when cleaning our closets, I proceeded to put it in the donation pile. She got mad and put it back int he closet. 

My guess is that she needs to keep it in the event she wants to have an affair or date someone else after me? I'm not exactly sure..


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

there is ONE piece of lingerie that is fairly safe to buy. It is cheap, erotic, and fits almost anyone. Its the one piece mesh body stocking. I am not sure I can post a link here without getting in trouble, but if you google "Bodystocking - Black Diamond Mesh" you will see what I mean. 

They are super stretchy and would fit most women, and they even have plus size ones if needed. The one I am looking at now is $17. 

how can you go wrong?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't feel sexy in sexy lingerie. I feel uncomfortable and itchy. 

I don't understand what practical lingerie is and why she wouldn't be wearing. Isn't that what people wear instead of sexy lingerie? What is she wearing if neither sexy nor practical lingerie?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

murphy5 said:


> I am not following your predicament at all. When she comes into the room wearing crap for clothes, just demand she go upstairs and put on something sexy.


I laughed out loud at this one!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> I laughed out loud at this one!


Yeah, I can't get away with that everytime. But if its been days of bletch clothes, while she dresses to the nines for work...that is when I speak up.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

intheory, that could be true. 

I bought it in 2008? 2007? the ship has sailed by now. shes heavier (baby weight) than she was then and she doesnt really want to have sex with me. Thats why my best guess is that its for the next guy. Typically after a breakup or a divorce, people get in killer shape. So I think it would fit fine then.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

MissScarlett said:


> Perhaps she is waiting for a special occasion and nothing has been special enough?
> 
> Much like women get diamond earrings that sit in the drawer or inexpensive bottle of wine that sits in the basement.
> 
> ...


Wait... Mrs Roper is HOT!!!!:smthumbup: Just a little misunderstood.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

intheory said:


> I really don't think so, Boston.
> 
> If she has retained baby weight _after_ you gave this to her; it could be a goal of hers to wear it. When she sees you putting it with the stuff to give to Good Will; it makes her sad and mad. Like, "I wanted to wear that and damm it, I'm still 20lbs overweight and probably always will be." etc. etc.
> 
> She doesn't want to give up her dream of being in shape again.


no no Intheory. I would buy that idea if I had given it to her right before the baby. But I gave it to her years before baby weight. gave it to her during full bikini body flaunting weight. She had a few years to wear it, then post baby, it probably doesnt fit right. 

right around when we got married, she started wearing very bland 68 year old lady dress shirt things or pajama pants to bed, despite still being in shape. I've stopped buying her nice pajamas from victorias secret or anywhere else. 

and now..


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

BostonBruins32 said:


> intheory, that could be true.
> 
> I bought it in 2008? 2007? the ship has sailed by now. shes heavier (baby weight) than she was then and she doesnt really want to have sex with me. Thats why my best guess is that its for the next guy. Typically after a breakup or a divorce, people get in killer shape. So I think it would fit fine then.


Why the heck did you not take the opportunity to ASK HER? Why are you guessing? How about "What do you want to keep that for? You clearly don't mean to wear it."


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife and I buy it together at the adult store so we are pretty worked up by the time we get home. 

Now on Christmas Eve I always give my wife something for her to wear for a photo under the tree.

Now wearing these things for a 2nd or 3rd time usually does not happen they go in the drawer the never gets opened again


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> Why the heck did you not take the opportunity to ASK HER? Why are you guessing? How about "What do you want to keep that for? You clearly don't mean to wear it."


I did. She gave me a funny look and said "cause". seemed mad or frustrated. You'd have to read my threads on here. She doesnt tell me much. And gets mad if I ask. So I let it go. 


...and stopped giving a sh*t. keeping the peace trumps all because we have a little one. So if she wants to keep lingerie for future use with or without me, thats cool. I'm done looking for transparency.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

BostonBruins32 said:


> I did. She gave me a funny look and said "cause". seemed mad or frustrated. You'd have to read my threads on here. She doesnt tell me much. And gets mad if I ask. So I let it go.
> 
> 
> ...and stopped giving a sh*t. keeping the peace trumps all because we have a little one. So if she wants to keep lingerie for future use with or without me, thats cool. I'm done looking for transparency.


dude, sounds like you need to get some Poon! If she is unwilling, you are going to need another plan.


----------



## lessthennone (Jun 19, 2014)

Wish I saw this earlier. I'm in the same boat in regards to lingerie. In fact, she'd ask for it. So I'd pick something out, it would show up and she'd try it on. Then it would disappear into a drawer.

Since I'm still on the mailing list for the lingerie shops, I still get the urge to buy; but I know it's a waste. 

I thought my wife seemed interested yesterday, so I suggested she put something on for when I get home. She seemed agreeable, but when I got home it was the typical granny panties. Glad it happened that way, because I almost bought her some more.


----------

